# 1st full body cut...how long does it take to grow out...



## Honey13 (Nov 11, 2013)

Honey is 6 months old & we had her get her 1st full body cut. I think I miss the long flowy hair. How long will it be before she has it grow back & will it be the same? My avatar pic is her nice hair, before I had it cut. I didn't know what to exactly ask for when I took her in so I think that was my biggest error...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This link is great for showing you how long hair takes to grow.
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17428


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My experience is, it takes many months to grow back enough to have any length in the coat.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome to our forum Honey! :wave:
I think you will notice a _difference_ with in 2 weeks.
Just a difference, but full coat will take some time.
My Henry gets fluffy very fast.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I took Brody in for a haircut at the beginning of August and the groomer massacred (read: shaved) him. I wasn't impressed. He's just now, 3 months later, at a length I really like and looking really cute. His hair is about 1 - 1.5 inches now and he's nice and fluffy and starting to get compliments on his cuteness again.


----------



## wishbone (Jul 10, 2013)

That sounds a nightmare haircut for Brody, glad more of cuteness are showing up. Honey to ensure the quality and smoothness of your girl as it grows, daily brushing is recommended.


----------



## Midnight2u2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Our Hav lucky took about 1 year to grow to the floor. It varies diet and health can be factors.


----------



## Midnight2u2 (Sep 18, 2012)

This is about 4 months of growth.


----------



## Rob'sHavanese (Jul 31, 2013)

*Jack got his first cut yesterday too*

There are all kinds of groomers in my vicinity but only a few are listed on Angie's List. So I called the highest rated one with good reviews and when I visited I told the groomer I said I want him to keep the length at 1 1/2 to 2 inches cause that's when he looks best. She did that well and he looks fantastic and just the right amount of fluff. Jack is 5 months old and when we got home I found a lower canine tooth on the floor and thought it was a nail. So I checked his nails and about half were to the quick. Poor little guy. He has white nails so there's no excuse for that. Lesson learned: I'll do his nails from now on. You can't really trust a groomer with that.


----------

